# Consulta por mail curioso



## fernandob (Nov 30, 2011)

hola, me ha llegado este mail, ya tiempo atras me llego otros que ofrecian cosas asi y solo pedian que les de mi numero de cuenta .
yo ni cuenta tengo, la plata la guardo en mis medias y cuando ya se me acabo las hecho (a las medias ) a lavar.

pero me da mucha curiosidad, se que es una chantada terrible, pero no se cual es "el enredo" / "embauque " , / modalidad de engaño " o como quieran llamarlo.

alguno sabe ???? 

*Hola y saludos para ti.

Estoy escribiendo esta carta en la confianza de creer que si es el deseo de Dios para que usted pueda ayudarme a mí ya mi familia, Dios todopoderoso que bendiga y recompense abundantemente y que nunca volvería a este gran.

Soy una estudiante de Burkina Faso Universidad Enseñanzas Hospitales (Buth) Burkina Faso, Uagadugú. Mi padre murió hace ocho meses antes y me fui y mi hermano menor atrás. Era un rey, que nuestros ciudadanos de la ciudad le titulado más de dieciséis años antes de su muerte. Yo era una princesa con él y mi madre no sabe leer y escribir lo suficiente para saber toda la riqueza de mi padre.

Salió de la suma de USD dólares 4.350.000.00US. En una empresa de seguridad, este dinero se pagan anualmente en mi cuenta de padres a fines de la empresa minera de oro y de procesamiento de Colton empresa que opera en nuestra localidad para la compensación de la juventud y el desarrollo comunitario en nuestra jurisdicción.

No sé en algún lugar en el extranjero a invertir el dinero para que mi padre afines no se hará cargo de lo que pertenece a mi padre y mi familia porque soy una mujer de acuerdo a nuestra tradición africana.

Ahora, necesito urgentemente su humilde ayuda para mover el dinero de la empresa de seguridad a su cuenta bancaria es por eso que me sentí feliz cuando vi tu contacto por convencidos de que por la gracia de Dios, que me ayudará a invertir este dinero de manera inteligente .



Estoy dispuesto a pagar el 20% del importe total si usted nos puede ayudar en esta operación y otra de interés del 10% de los ingresos anuales después de que, para el manejo de esta transacción para nosotros, que está muy a tener un control absoluto sobre.

Si usted puede manejar este proyecto con sinceridad y también dispuesto a ayudar en el levantamiento de este dinero a su país, la amabilidad de ponerse en contacto conmigo.

Por favor, tenga en cuenta que esta transacción es 100% libre de riesgo y espero volver a iniciar la transacción lo más rápido posible, voy a enviar mi foto tan pronto como saber de ti

Le saluda atentamente,

Princesa JOY ZENGO*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 30, 2011)

Podría ser lavado de dinero , supongo que por eso pagan.


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 30, 2011)

Mmm, Homero Simpson no lo dudaría 5nS


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.alterinfos.org/spip.php?article2558


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 30, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> hola, me ha llegado este mail, ........



¿ De esta dirección ?: *joy_zengo200@live.fr*



			
				Anti-Fraud International dijo:
			
		

> HELLO & Greetings to you.
> 
> I am writing this letter in confidence believing that if it is the wish of God for you to help me and my family, God almighty will bless and reward you abundantly and you would never re-great this.
> 
> ...



! Y nada menos que una princesa ¡


----------



## elprofetellez (Nov 30, 2011)

Todos esos mail son con fines de robo de identidad; es una extensión del FRAUDE NIGERIANO.
En verdad todavía hoy alguien caerá en este tipo de engaños?.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 30, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ De esta dirección ?: *joy_zengo200@live.fr*
> 
> 
> 
> ! Y nada menos que una princesa ¡


 
haaa..............bilingue la doña 



elprofetellez dijo:


> Todos esos mail son con fines de robo de identidad; es una extensión del FRAUDE NIGERIANO.
> En verdad todavía hoy alguien caerá en este tipo de engaños?.


 
que es eso de el fraude nigeriano  ?????? 
comienza en nigeria y termina en el a... ???
hayy, mejor averiguo para que no me hagan eso , por que veo que termina mal .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 30, 2011)

elprofetellez dijo:


> En verdad todavía hoy alguien caerá en este tipo de engaños?.


 

Si Profe , todavía hay tarados/das que reenvian las cadenas que dicen que si no lo reenvias en menos de 15 minutos a 38 personas nunca más tendrás buen sexo en tu vida . . .  y encima lo hacen con todas las direcciones expuestas.

Ya contesté un par textualmente así : ¡ No podés ser tan tan idiota !


----------



## fernandob (Nov 30, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> http://www.alterinfos.org/spip.php?article2558


 
ya lei el asunto, y hablando un poco mas en serio:
IMAGINO  que deben tener un sistema piramidal , mandan miles de mails a lo tonto y quienes responden en primera instancia recibiran una respuesta un poco mas seria .
y quienes sigan con el anzuelo en la boca pasaran a la ficina mas seria.
y si siguen , ahi van a ser atendidos por el padrino y sus secuaces.

que tema, no lo sabia esto , y mas el saber que hay gente tan..........iba a poner ingenua, pero lo pienso mas y muchas veces es la ambicion la que marea y traiciona.


que rapiñera esta la gente con el dinero, me parece que en vez de guardarlo en la media sucia , por los tiempos que corren lo pasare a la bolsita con el calzon sucio, por seguridad .......



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si Profe , todavía hay tarados/das que reenvian las cadenas que dicen que si no lo reenvias en menos de 15 minutos a 38 personas nunca más tendrás buen sexo en tu vida . . . y encima lo hacen con todas las direcciones expuestas.
> 
> Ya contesté !


 
y dio resultado  ????  digo ...lo del sexo  ?????? 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si Profe , todavía hay tarados/das que reenvian las cadenas que dicen que si no lo reenvias en menos de 15 minutos a 38 personas nunca más tendrás buen sexo en tu vida . . . y encima lo hacen con todas las direcciones expuestas.
> 
> Ya contesté un par textualmente así : ¡ No podés ser tan tan idiota !


 
no es idiota: es DESESPERACION !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 30, 2011)

Pasá por la arena


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 1, 2011)

De echo me toco una variante del fraude nigeriano por mercado libre... 

Ando vendiendo mi lap y subitamente alguien la compro.. a los 3 dias recibo un email de mercado libre diciendome que habian suspendido al usuario y que no continuara la venta... 

Por mera curiosidad le respondo a la persona que supuestamente la habia comprado que que habia pasado con su pago y la respuesta fue que lo habia depositado junto con varios correos (falsos) de confirmacion por parte de mercado libre... 

CUIDADO!!!!


----------

